# LOW CARB GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

*GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *

10 Servings
*Per 51g Serving *
252 kcal
3g Carbohydrate
4g Fibre
23g Saturated fat
50mg Sodium

*Ingredients*
250g Ground almonds
2 Teaspoons baking powder
100g Walnut OR pecan pieces
50g Butter
1 Egg (Beaten)
50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol  or Erythritol
Pinch salt

*Method*
1. Mix the dry ingredients
2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
4. Portion into 10 scones
5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven  (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes

NB. The recipe can be adapted by adding a small amount of cocoa powder to make chocolate scones

ENJOY!


----------



## Ginger (Mar 27, 2017)

Ooh thanks Wirralass, it looks like afternoon tea may be back on    I can see myself making these.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

Ginger said:


> Ooh thanks Wirralass, it looks like afternoon tea may be back on    I can see myself making these.


Hi. Let me know what you think - I haven't as yet made any - what time is tea then?


----------



## Ginger (Mar 27, 2017)

Wouldnt that be nice - a forum low carb tea party! Better practice sipping tea with our little fingers in the air


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

That don't sound like enough liquid to me - but I could be wrong and usually am LOL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> That don't sound like enough liquid to me - but I could be wrong and usually am LOL


Haven't tried it myself yet but will let you know when I have!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 27, 2017)

I'll give these a go sometime.  Thanks, WL.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'll give these a go sometime.  Thanks, WL.


You're welcome Mark


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> That don't sound like enough liquid to me - but I could be wrong and usually am LOL


Erm....I've just doubled checked the ingredients TW - no sign of water in the ingredients - seems the egg is the liquid here and melted butter.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm going to try these, thanks WL


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

Think if I were adding anything if would be a drop of milk - I mean that is what you do with ordinary wheat flour scones - OTOH you definitely don't want it to be 'wet' - so maybe it will be fine?  Someone's got to try !


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Sep 12, 2017)

I've now made these with a bit of mixed spice and a drop of vanilla extract. I wouldn't call them scones, but they make rather nice rock cakes!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2018)

Just giving this thread a bump-up for Newbies to try


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 17, 2018)

wirralass said:


> View attachment 3126
> *GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *
> 
> 10 Servings
> ...


Copied and on my list for when I get back WL


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2018)

fairyhedgehog said:


> I've now made these with a bit of mixed spice and a drop of vanilla extract. I wouldn't call them scones, but they make rather nice rock cakes!



One man’s rock cake is another man’s scone .......... what’s in a name?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2018)

Rock-Scone .


----------



## Browser (Mar 27, 2018)

I made a batch yesterday. They’re slightly crumbly in consistency but tasty with a nice dollop of butter.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Browser said:


> I made a batch yesterday. They’re slightly crumbly in consistency but tasty with a nice doppop of butter.


Encouraging Browser.  I could devour a nice scone or 6 thick with lashing of butter and maybe some whipped cream and strawberries or raspberries.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 27, 2018)

You know what, it's so miserable outside today that I might give these a go.  I have all the ingredients.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> You know what, it's so miserable outside today that I might give these a go.  I have all the ingredients.


Will send you my mailing address Mark


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> You know what, it's so miserable outside today that I might give these a go.  I have all the ingredients.


You got rain as well? It's absolutely lashing down here!! x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> You got rain as well? It's absolutely lashing down here!! x


Still is.  Forecast said it would stop by 10am.  It was wrong!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 27, 2018)

Here they are.  There were 10, but I ate one.  Quality control, you understand.


----------

